

21 Rules of Thumb - How Microsoft develops its Software - dhotson
http://blogs.msdn.com/David_Gristwood/archive/2004/06/24/164849.aspx

======
makecheck
These rules actually favor being "on time", which to me is a terrible goal for
a software project. Those who think software can be "on time", tend to also
consider the software "done".

In reality, any project can be "on time" and still fail miserably if it's hard
to debug, hard to modify, hard to support, or implodes when the lead developer
quits.

You don't want software that's "on time", you want customers who are well-
informed so that their dependencies are more specific and flexible than a
"release date". You want them to be thinking long-term, so that they
understand the true risks of insisting on early delivery (e.g. less testing,
review and documentation may have been done, hence more bugs may appear in the
future).

